# Any Bream Reports For Escambia River??



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I am getting ready to get into fresh water mode for the Fall and Winter. Does anybody have any recent reports?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

we went for a few hours last weekend caught them non stop in the middle of the day close to the mouth of the river. Almost every fish was caught on structure in 2.5 to 4ft of water. Mostly shellcrackers with a few large stumpknockers mixed in.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

bumpy..


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

i went sunday.fishing up river between 3-4 deep.was catching shellcrackers,some catfish.it was about midday.


----------

